# Vorankündigung neuer Filter



## fiseloer (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wollte nur mal kurz mein neues Filterkonzept vorstellen.

Der Trommler kommt diese Woche und die Biokammer wird passgenau angefertigt.
Sobald das Wetter und die Temperaturen mitspielen soll es losgehen.

Bisher filtere ich mit USIII und Ultrabead 100. Damit bin ich zwar bisher zufrieden aber die Stromkosten werden mir langsam zu hoch.

Wenn noch jemand zum Feintuning beitragen möchte bitte gern.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

ich wüsste nicht es besser darzustellen. Die Rohre der BA/SK gehen direkt auf den Trommler? Zugschieber mit Gummimanschette zum einfachen tauschen?

Sonst viel Spaß beim umbauen, der soll eigentlich ganz gut sein, bin gespannt wie du das selber beurteilst, aber die Arbeit wird deutlich weniger werden, das verspreche ich dir.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

doch noch eine Frage:

Wo machst du die UVC hin?


----------



## Geisy (13. Jan. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Damit bin ich zwar bisher zufrieden aber die Stromkosten werden mir langsam zu hoch.


Hallo Klaus

Wie willst du Strom sparen, bzw. was braucht denn nun weniger?


----------



## fiseloer (13. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht es besser darzustellen. Die Rohre der BA/SK gehen direkt auf den Trommler? Zugschieber mit Gummimanschette zum einfachen tauschen?



Da bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher, wenn der Platz reicht lass ich die Rohre von BA+Skimmer in eine kleine Sammelkammer münden.
Die wird dann mit Standrohren geregelt. Wenn der Trommler erst mal hier steht werde ich genau messen ob das noch passt.
Das ganze ist in Teamwork mit Andre und Norman entstanden. Norman ist auch beim Einbau dabei.


----------



## fiseloer (14. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wie willst du Strom sparen, bzw. was braucht denn nun weniger?



Im Moment läuft bei mir eine 320er BlueEco und eine 20000er Aquaforte DM. Beide zusammen nehmen 430 W.
Dazu kommen 75 W UVC und eine V60 mit 35 W.
Macht in Summe* 540 W.*

Weil hinter dem Bead noch eine Durchlauf UVC im Bypass hängt kriege ich auch mit der BlueEco alleine nicht genug Flow.
Du glaubst gar nicht was der Bead für einen Gegendruck aufbaut.
Wenn er frisch gespült ist geht es gerade noch aber nach einem Tag merkst du deutllich wie der Flow nachlässt.

Wenn der neue Filter steht, laufen im Pumpenschacht zwei HF 20000 mit insgesamt 170 Watt. 

Die UVC (bisher 75 Watt Osaga) wird gegen eine 60 Watt Amalgam von Smartpond getauscht.
Die Hailea V60 belüftet noch den Teich, wird sich aber künftig um die Bewegung des __ Hel-X kümmern.

Sind dann noch *265 W.*

Wenn wir jetzt spitzfindig sind, muss ich allerdings noch den Verbrauch der Spülpumpe vom Trommler hinzu rechnen.
Dafür habe ich aber eine ganz andere Grobfilterung.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mushi (14. Jan. 2016)

Der Aufbau ist Stand der Technik. Deutlich weniger Verbrauch wird ohne Luftheber nicht zu machen sein. Paßt!


----------



## fiseloer (14. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> doch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Wo machst du die UVC hin?



Gute Frage.
Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, das die UVC im gefilterten Wasser, also im Rücklauf zum Teich liegen sollte.
Zunächst kommt sie entweder in die Sammelkammer oder in die Vorkammer vom Trommler.
Alternative wäre noch die Pumpenkammer, hab nur Bedenken was die Strahlung den Pumpen antun könnte.

Norman hat da so eine Idee, wie man sie in der Rückleitung zum Teich einbauen könnte, daran basteln wir noch.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (14. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Der Aufbau ist Stand der Technik. Deutlich weniger Verbrauch wird ohne Luftheber nicht zu machen sein. Paßt!



Danke.

An Luftheber hatte ich auch schon gedacht, bräuchte für 35000L/h aber schon ein größeres Kaliber und dafür ist der Filterkeller leider nicht tief genug und zu klein.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## tosa (14. Jan. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, das die UVC im gefilterten Wasser, also im Rücklauf zum Teich liegen sollte.
> Zunächst kommt sie entweder in die Sammelkammer oder in die Vorkammer vom Trommler.
> Alternative wäre noch die Pumpenkammer, hab nur Bedenken was die Strahlung den Pumpen antun könnte.
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. 

Nach dem Umbau stand ich mit 2 biobehältern da und wusste nicht wohin mit den Uvc. Aus der not heraus, ich hatte ja auch eine sammelkammer vor dem ebf packte ich die beiden Tauch Uvc auch in die standrohrkammer/sammelkammer. Das funktioniert perfekt, das Wasser war ohne Beschattung bei Südseite im Sommer absolut klar, es scheint auch vor dem vorfilter zumindest für die schwebealgen zu funktionieren. Betr. der keimreduzierung wäre es nach der Biologie wahrscheinlich besser. Das kann ich aber nicht selber beurteilen da ich diesbezüglich mit dipslides keine großen Feststellungen mehr hatte.

Aber Norman macht das schon.


----------



## fiseloer (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

hat etwas länger gedauert aber inzwischen sind fast alle Teile für den neuen Filter angekommen.

Gestern habe ich den PP50 bekommen und möchte Euch gerne erste Bilder zeigen.

       

Ich muss sagen, dass ich von der Verarbeitung und dem massiven Material ziemlich beeindruckt bin.

Ob er auch hält was der erste Eindruck verspricht, wird sich nach dem Einbau zeigen.

Kann mal einer die Temperaturen hochfahren, ich will umbauen.


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

Wieso, durch Arbeit wird dir warm..... Ist doch gerade der beste Zeitpunkt für...

Bin mal gespannt wie er läuft und wie zufrieden du sein wirst.


----------



## fiseloer (6. Feb. 2016)

Wenn mein Elektriker mal in die Pötte kommen würde, wäre ich einen Schritt weiter.
Der muss nämlich noch die Steuerung im Filterkeller um 1m versetzen, sonst passt der Trommler nicht.
Ich glaube, dem ist es zu kalt um draußen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Mushi (6. Feb. 2016)

Ist das nicht der holländische PP50 mit einem Typenschild des Händlers?


----------



## fiseloer (6. Feb. 2016)

So ist es!


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Feb. 2016)

Mit dem Teil liebäugle ich auch 
Wollte den PP 50 oder 65
Habe da aber ein Problem mit dem Abfluß der Spühlrinne da mein Kanal so hoch liegt und weis nicht wie ich das machen soll. 

Bin mal gespannt wie du mit dem Filter zufrieden bist.

Wie viel m³ hat dein Teich und was willst du an m³ durchlassen?


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Teil liebäugle ich auch
> Wollte den PP 50 oder 65
> Habe da aber ein Problem mit dem Abfluß der Spühlrinne da mein Kanal so hoch liegt und weis nicht wie ich das machen soll.



Wenn es nicht anders geht, könntest du einen Sammelschacht bauen und das Schmutzwasser mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter oder einer klenen Hebeanlage in die Abflußleitung hoch pumpen.


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Habe da aber ein Problem mit dem Abfluß der Spühlrinne da mein Kanal so hoch liegt und weis nicht wie ich das machen soll.



Hi Armin,

hier meine Lösung, ich habe gar keinen Kanal anliegend, müßte aber auch mit Kanalanschluss gehen:

Unterhalb der Spülrinne stellst du ein Fass hin, Oberkante ist die Unterseite der Spülrinne.

So eins z.B.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...fass-plastiktonne-200-liter/419912741-87-7900

darin packst du eine Saugpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter (hier würde ich aufgrund des Drecks sehr auf Qualität setzen), so eine z.b.:

http://www.atsshop.eu/ats-shop/product_info.php?products_id=274

wichtig dabei ist die durch das Sieb zu verarbeitende Verunreinigungsgröße, bei dieser 25mm, die meisten haben 8-10mm und dann mit einem Spiralschlauch ab in den Kanal....


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Feb. 2016)

Hab gerade gesehen das der Teich von Klaus 35 m³ hat ist fast gleich mit meiner Größe um so interessanter für mich wenn der Filter läuft 

Torsten die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber leider nicht den Platz 

Ich bin echt am überlegen mein Filterhaus abzureisen und neu bauen.
Das ginge aber dieses Jahr wegen OP nicht


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Torsten die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber leider nicht den Platz



shit.... kriegste ne Wanne hin?



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Das ginge aber dieses Jahr wegen OP nicht



aber da wird es dir hoffentlich bald besser gehen


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Feb. 2016)

Habe momentan eigentlich nur Platz für den Filter.
Habe aber auch keine Lust etwas zusammen zu stoppeln wo ich mich da ärgere.
Lieber dann noch ein Jahr warten und dann richtig


----------



## fiseloer (6. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Teil liebäugle ich auch
> Wollte den PP 50 oder 65
> Habe da aber ein Problem mit dem Abfluß der Spühlrinne da mein Kanal so hoch liegt und weis nicht wie ich das machen soll.
> 
> ...



Hallo Armin,

der PP steht Oberkante 17cm über Teichniveau. Das bedeutet, die Spülrinne liegt gerade mal auf Höhe des Wasserspiegels.
So einen hochliegenden Kanal kannst Du theoretisch gar nicht haben.


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Feb. 2016)

Hi Klaus
Habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
der Anschluß der in den Kanal geht liegt leider fast auf der Höhe vom Wasserspiegel.
Die Rohre liegen leider im Beton was man halt früher dummer weise gemacht hat.
Meine bessere Hälfte würde mir den Kopf abreisen wenn ich den Hof aufreißen würde.
Werde mir aber nochmals die genauen Maße besorgen und nach messen.
Eine Lösung gibt es bestimmt.


----------



## fiseloer (6. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Torsten die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber leider nicht den Platz



Dann hast Du nicht richtig gelesen. Wenn Du Platz für einen PP50 hast, dann hast Du darunter (ca. 50cm hoch) auch Platz für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Geht nicht gibt's nicht !


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Feb. 2016)

Hi Klaus
Hast Du schon angefangen 

Haben auch eine Lösung wegen des Abwassers gefunden.


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

Frohe Ostern an Alle !

Es hat sich was getan. Norman war da.

 

Zuerst mal 90cm Wasser abgelassen um die Rohre der BA und Skimmer neu verlegen zu können.
Leider mussten auch die Zugschieber raus.

 

Kleine Materialauswahl

 

Das wird eng.

 

Sehr eng.

 

Bis jetzt geht´s gerade so.

 

Unterm Trommler lauert noch das Rohr vom 2.BA, wie kriegen wir den jetzt noch an der Seite zwischen die beiden Eingänge.

 

GEHT NICHT !
An der Stelle bist Du dann froh, wenn Du mit einem Profi arbeitest.        

Norman greift zur Lochsäge (Sch.... auf Garantie) verpasst dem Trommler einen Einlauf 
Schweißt das 110er PP Rohr ein und schon ist auch der 2. Ba angeschlossen.


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

Jetzt noch die vorübergehende Notfilterung anschließen.

     

Am Samstag kommt die Bio-Einheit.

Bis dann.


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

Hi Klaus

Da haste ja richtig Arbeit gehabt.
Läuft jetzt alles schon ?

OK war zu schnell mit meiner Frage


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Da haste ja richtig Arbeit gehabt.


Ich eigentlich nicht, frag mal Norman


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus Klaus.....


----------



## BALU UND ZEUS (28. März 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

hm kenne das mit den Platzverhältnissen

Aber mich wundert es das du Dir mal ebend nen 110 so nah an die Aussenplatte hast sägen lassen

Wurde er extrudiert oder nur mit der Ziehdüse geheftet?

LG Patric


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

Denke mal das die Sammelkammer recht eng ist und somit wenig Möglichkeiten gegeben sind.


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

BALU UND ZEUS schrieb:


> Aber mich wundert es das du Dir mal ebend nen 110 so nah an die Aussenplatte hast sägen lassen
> 
> Wurde er extrudiert oder nur mit der Ziehdüse geheftet?



Man frag mich nicht so was schweres, davon hab ich doch keine Ahnung.
Was ich aber habe, ist ein Teichfachmann dem ich vertraue.

Wenn ich da mal von der Sammelkammer aus fühle, hat die Aussenplatte nichts abbekommen und die ist auch 15mm stark.


----------



## BALU UND ZEUS (28. März 2016)

Hallo Armin,

ich glaube die Sammelkammer wird es nicht geben da Klaus direkt auf den Trommelfilter geht du meinst wohl eher die Bio/Pumpenkammer?!

Und eng ist immer im Auge des Betrachters

LG Patric


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

Bei Dir geht's ja noch enger zu, Respekt!


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

Hi Patrick
Meinte Die Vorkammer (Sammelkammer) im Trommler.


----------



## fiseloer (2. Apr. 2016)

Fast Live von der Teichbaufront:

Heute haben wir den Biofilter in Betrieb genommen.

Norman kam um kurz nach 9:00 mit einem 150 Kilo schweren Teil.
135 cm lang, 100cm breit 100 cm hoch und mittig geteilt in zwei Kammern.

Erste Kammer für Helix, 2x160er Einläufen unten mit Rücklaufschutz für Helix, vom Trommler kommend, vor Ort angepasst und eingeschweißt
Überlauf mit Gitter oben in 10cm Schacht mit Öffnung unten zum Einlauf in die zweite Kammer für Japanmatten. In den Schacht kommt dann die Tauch-UVC.

In der zweiten Kammer Abtrennung für Rohrpumpen und Spülpumpe (Trommler).
Befüllung: 1. Kammer zunächst 100L Helix (13er). Wird nach entsprechender Besiedelung aufgefüllt bis 300L.
2. Kammer 6m² Japanmatten. Ursprünglich wollte ich die Matten vor dem Helix, wenn man sich aber einen zu kleinen Filterkeller baut, muss man mit den Konsequenzen leben. Da hier die Meinungen, was die Reihenfolge angeht, sowieso nicht eindeutig sind ist es jetzt wie es ist. Ich kann damit leben.

Bilder von heute:


----------



## fiseloer (2. Apr. 2016)

Jetzt ist er erst mal drin.

Norman passt die Verrohrung an und dann haben wir ihn erst mal wieder raus.
Jetzt werden die 160er Einläufe und die Schmutzabläufe gebohrt, Rohre eingeschweißt und Schieber eingeklebt.

       

Danach wieder rein mit der Kiste.


----------



## fiseloer (2. Apr. 2016)

Details:
         

Die beiden 16000er Rohrpumpen wurden von Norman modifiziert und direkt auf 110er Ausgang umgebaut.

Morgen mehr.


----------



## fiseloer (3. Apr. 2016)

So, jetzt erst mal weitere Detailfoto´s.


----------



## fiseloer (3. Apr. 2016)

Fertig eingebaut und befüllt sieht das dann so aus:


----------



## fiseloer (3. Apr. 2016)

Wie Ihr Euch sicher vorstellen könnt, war der Einbau der Biokammer wieder mal Millimeterarbeit.
Norman hat sich ganz schön verbiegen müssen um die Verbindungen alle dran zu bekommen.

Der kleine Schacht in der Mitte der Kammer ist übrigens die Umlenkung für die Strömung, nach dem Prinzip unten rein, oben raus. Weiterhin findet da die Tauch-UVC (Smartpond Amalgam, 60 Watt) einen schönen Platz zwischen __ Hel-X und Matten.

Zwischendurch war ich im Baumarkt und habe mal eine mittlere Auswahl an KG-Bögen besorgt.
Unglaublich wie schnell da 20 Bögen verbaut sind.

Nachmittags kam Hubert (mein Chefelektriker) vorbei und hat schon die Krise gekriegt, weil wir ihm den Platz für seine Elektroinstallation immer weiter zugebaut haben. Mit Norman hat er dann irgendwelche geheimen Absprachen getroffen, weil er unbedingt eine Maßgefertigte PE-Platte haben will um die Teichsteuerung und die nötigen Steckdosen darauf zu montieren.

Danach haben wir die Schieber vom Teich aufgemacht und erst mal Wasser einlaufen lassen.
Erstes Erfolgserlebnis, alles dicht !!!

Start Pumpe 1.
Der Wasserstand im Trommler geht etwa 4 cm zurück, Teich war aber auch noch nicht auf normalem Niveau.
Wasser im Teich nachgefüllt, bis wir, bei laufender Pumpe 1cm unter der Ablaufrinne vom Trommler waren.
Wenn man die Pumpe jetzt ausmacht, läuft der Teich über die Schmutzrinne vom Trommler über. Das gleiche passiert, wenn es stark regnet = automatischer Überlaufschutz.

Start Pumpe 2.
Der Wasserstand im Trommler sackt so schnell ab, das sich der Trommler nen Wolf spült und dann auf Störung geht. Ursache, es kommt einfach zu wenig Wasser aus den beiden BA und dem Skimmer. Der Skimmer verschwindet sogar einige Zentimeter unter der Wasserlinie und tut sein Bestes.

Zwei 16000er Rohrpumpen sind im Moment einfach zuviel.
Schuld hat der erste BA, der in 2 Meter tiefe liegt und nur einen bescheidenen Beitrag zum Flow leistet.
Fadenalgen und Unterwasserpflanzen haben ihn total zugewuchert und ich brauche jetzt mal eine gute Idee wie ich den Mist rausbekomme ohne zu tauchen.

Zwischenlösung, wir lassen das System erst mal nur mit einer Pumpe laufen und wälzen etwa alle 2,5 Stunden um.

Zum Schluss schneidet Norman die Japanmatten und wir füllen 100 Liter Hel-X (13er) ein.
Diese Konstellation läuft jetzt seit 24 Stunden problemlos. Spülintervall etwa 25 Minuten.

Die Biokammer, ohne Pumpenkammer, hat ein Volumen von gut 1000L. Davon 600L für Hel-X und 400L für Japanmatten (6m²).
Hel-X werde ich nach und nach auf 200L bringen und dann mal schauen was noch geht. 100L hab ich noch in Reserve.


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> mal eine gute Idee wie ich den Mist rausbekomme ohne zu tauchen.


Mit einen Laubbesen aus Plaste!


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Apr. 2016)

Hi Klaus
Das mit dem BA ist ja mal sche....
Ich würde es mit einem Rohrreiniger von Kärcher probieren die haben auch vorn noch eine Düse um sich den Weg frei zu machen.
und notfalls leihe dir einen Hochdruckreiniger mit richtig Druck den die Kärcher sind manchmal etwas schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## fiseloer (4. Apr. 2016)

Danke Armin für Dein Angebot.

Ich habe einen Kärcher der älteren Generation, ein großes und schweres Teil mit richtig Power.
Bei Aldi gibt's am Samstag einen Reinigungsschlauch, der passen könnte. Das werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Apr. 2016)

Hi Klaus
Die Rohrreiniger vom Aldi haben keine nach vorn gerichtete Düse was bei dir bestimmt Notwendig sein wird um die Algenkneule zu zersetzen..
ich hatte mir den damals geholt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohrreinigun...hash=item1e8d6eabad:m:mTMYoybpTa8brYLgdwkxYZw

der hat eine *Düse mit 3 Rückstossbohrungen und 1 Frontbohrung*


----------

